# Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose Update: Rose Is Waived



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are in the process of negotiating a buyout with Jalen Rose, according to a source close to the veteran small forward. Rose was a no-show at yesterday's public practice at FDU-Teaneck. When asked about Rose's whereabouts, Isiah Thomas replied: "I would just say personal reasons at this time."
> 
> Rose, who is scheduled to earn $16 million, .arrived for camp out of shape and struggled in the preseason. In four games, Rose played 42 minutes and missed the only two shots he attempted. He did not dress for Friday's preseason finale against the Nets and did not sit on the bench.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/466329p-392387c.html


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

Better buyout then trade. I don't see a spot for Rose either, defenseless offensive guard, we don't need one.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

so the question now becomes ...who would you want to replace him?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

I think it's ridiculous. Why can't they just keep him and let his contract run out?


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

Why did Isiah bring Jalen to NY last year ? The young bigs would have been much better off having AD there to help teach them. I thought Larry Brown was a fan of AD so I don't think you can really pin it on Brown. AD is a protypical Brown type player and Jalen is the opposite of what LB likes.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*



Cager said:


> Why did Isiah bring Jalen to NY last year ? The young bigs would have been much better off having AD there to help teach them. I thought Larry Brown was a fan of AD so I don't think you can really pin it on Brown. AD is a protypical Brown type player and Jalen is the opposite of what LB likes.


The first round pick that was used on Balkman


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*



EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I think it's ridiculous. Why can't they just keep him and let his contract run out?


cancer...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

And Isiah just waives him. This is rediculous. This makes no sense unless he finds someone worthwhile to replace him. This is the guy who DOMINATED the Houston Rockets during his first game as a Knick, and played POINT GUARD while doing so. This guy was an amazing disher. This was a bad cut.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*



knicksfan said:


> And Isiah just waives him. This is rediculous. This makes no sense unless he finds someone worthwhile to replace him. This is the guy who DOMINATED the Houston Rockets during his first game as a Knick, and played POINT GUARD while doing so. This guy was an amazing disher. This was a bad cut.


No it wasn't because there is no room for Rose on this roster anymore. We have Balmman for our 3rd string SF now and we needed defense not offense.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

I understand it from a basketball point of view. I mean we never need him in the first place. I just don't understand why they wouldn't want to see his contract come off the books by keeping him for the year and letting it run out. So what if he doesn't play... their paying him to not even be on the team now.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*



EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I understand it from a basketball point of view. I mean we never need him in the first place. I just don't understand why they wouldn't want to see his contract come off the books by keeping him for the year and letting it run out. So what if he doesn't play... their paying him to not even be on the team now.


 Isiah if your GM, remember?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*



EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I understand it from a basketball point of view. I mean we never need him in the first place. I just don't understand why they wouldn't want to see his contract come off the books by keeping him for the year and letting it run out. So what if he doesn't play... their paying him to not even be on the team now.


If they got him to agree to a buyout, then they are saving double in luxury tax payments for every dollar they lowered his contract amount.

Plus, Zeke has cleared out another highly probable lockerroom problem and removed what was, in theory, his most valuable trade asset to hopefully reduce some of the discussion about when his next trade will be.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Isiah's Working To Get Rid Of J. Rose*

Rose had to agree to a buy out and I really doubt he would so we were stuck with him. That was a move Isiah had no choice but to make. It's not our money so who cares...we have a deep bench anyway so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think its kind of good news, get rid of some of the log jam.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Atleast we know Balkman will now play but i'm not too sure about Mardy


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

He was still our best 3...and did many things on the court. Q plays no defense, has a bad back, and only runs to the wings on breaks to shoot 3s now, Jeffries has no talent whatsoever, and Balkman is raw (I love him but ain't he a skinnier JYD)? The only reason he was cut was because I guess he and Zeke weren't seeing eye to eye. Zeke gave him no chance, and there were no problems from Jalen during his Knicks tenure for a 1/2 of season. Maybe he wants Q to up his trade value, so he has to play him to trade him. 

It just doesn't make any sense, he knows Jalen was his best 3, and it's not like anyone beat him out by playing for it. If they had, he would've said "X is our starting 3", but instead he said "I don't know who's gonna start at SF", so he had nothing. Watch another team pick him up quick


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Disregarding internal chemistry issues, Rose is NOT worth 16 million at this point. Were this an NFL scenario, he'd have been cut a while ago due to his insanely high salary. He might have something left in him, as a 9th man off the bench - but not at his salary. I can't argue with Isiah on this one, especially with Jeffries and Balkman on the roster, as well as Lee - who can play some SF as well.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He was still our best 3...and did many things on the court. *Q plays no defense*, has a bad back, and only runs to the wings on breaks to shoot 3s now, *Jeffries has no talent whatsoever*, and Balkman is raw (*I love him but ain't he a skinnier JYD*)? The only reason he was cut was because I guess he and Zeke weren't seeing eye to eye. Zeke gave him no chance, and there were no problems from Jalen during his Knicks tenure for a 1/2 of season. Maybe he wants Q to up his trade value, so he has to play him to trade him.


Q does to play defense.Jeffries is a great defender, and the last time I checked that is a talent. And what was wrong with the JYD, hell he was one of the "right" things with the team.

My friend this is clearly addition by subtraction.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Aright, aright I'm starting to see this now. 

It definitely clears up the logjam. And it'll be good to see Balkman getting some more time.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

I was hoping for a Dalembert trade, but my guess is Zeke will try get that shotblocker later thru the draft.

Also their a shotblocker out their just got cut Justin Williams.

This cut along with the Taylor cut got us 5 extra wins.

Addition by subtraction.

Expect Balkman to play.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Those that believe waiving Jalen Rose was a good thing need to know that if an injury to two of the Knicks 5 guards happen at the same time this season the Knicks will be in a warp of trouble. * 

When you look at the players Isiah Thomas got this offseason should've told everyone where the Knicks are weak at the most. 
*Jalen Rose entered the NBA as an offensive SF/SG and got paid heavenly for just that. 

Look at it right: * 
PG-???
6.8 SG-Jalen Rose, 
6.11 SF-Jefferies, 
6.9 PF-Lee, and 
6.11 C-Frye 
would've made and explosive BIG/SMALL lineup this Knick season that could've went against alot of NBA Teams and had success (Jason Kidd, Nash, Davis, Billups, and CP would've LUV to have a lineup like that to work with). 

*What stopped or changed that lineup? * 
we could start with Isiah Thomas trying to please players; 
Francis PT and demands, 
Marbury PT and demands, 
Q.Richardson PT and demands, 
Jalen Rose PT and final contract demands, and 
Crawford PT. 

*The way this Knick Roster is assembled Jalen Rose should've been giving offensive ROLES at the SG position (only) playing alongside of SF-Balkman, or SF-Lee, or SF-Jefferies. 

Isiah Thomas have 7 days to show me (Kiyaman) why he waived Jalen Rose (11-5-06).*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I hope Zeke fills Jalen's spot with James "Flight " White.

who was recently cut from the pacers.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> I hope Zeke fills Jalen's spot with James "Flight " White.
> 
> who was recently cut from the pacers.


Ready for another Dunk Champ?


----------

